# Prequel Fires of War, Free PDF



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

This is Legal Black Library are the ones putting the short store out for free.
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer-40000/Salamander.html

Fires of war is the prequel to the Salamander book, "Salamnader" starts a trilogy "The Tome of Fire".


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Here - http://www.blacklibrary.com/Downloads/Product/PDF/f/fires-of-war.pdf


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks for the link guys. 

CP


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Is this their subtle way of admitting that _Heroes' of the Space Marines_ didn't sell all that well?

Nice gesture, for sure. I hope they reprint it in the Salamanders Omnibus though


----------

